# Scottish Island Hopping



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, am considering doing the CalMac Island Hopper. Would appreciate any information regarding the number of nights you guys would stay on each of the islands. (Barra, The Uists, Harris & Lewis). Is say three enough or would you consider longer or shorter.
Thanks in advance
Alan


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

If it helps at all I have done a little bit of research on fares for the Outer Hebrides starting from Uig and ending up at Ullapool - I could not find a hopscotch to fit my requirements


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The Island Hopper 23 was available in 2010. It went from Oban to Barra, South Uist, North Uist, Lewis/Harris and then to Skye. There was one that went to Ullapool too but I don't know the number, or if it's still running!

We went and spent three weeks roaming around. The weather was freezing with driving rain and that was in June! But the place was fantastic. There are places to wildcamp, though this is being discouraged, but we used the Grazing Trust sites and a couple of croft CL type places. You can also use the community centres to overnight at, some have honesty boxes some just allow it, but ask first obviously. There are some motorhome service points at the ferry terminals on the islands.

We stocked up with the groceries at Tesco in Oban then used the island stores after that. Prices weren't too high to be honest. Fuel and even bulk LPG for our gas tank was available too at a reasonable price.

There is virtually no wifi and mobile phone contact is patchy, or was then!

Two or three days just wouldn't be enough time to see even half of what's there. It's a long way to go for a long week-end!


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. having re-read my question I should have said 2/3 days or more on each island, not for the whole trip.
Thanks


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

From memory (which is fading so check!) you don't need to book (there is no capability to cope with booking) the ferries between the islands - so you can be flexible when you move on. Although you still need to get the overall time about right because the ferries across The Minch get booked up (at least in summer). We did not realize this and had to wait a day and a half for an opening.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think we did that trip including Skye in a couple of weeks. It was long enough. 

I find the islands a bit baron really and desolate but they do have a charm as do some of the locals. Dont miss Berneray. The beach there is superb (as are many of them). We wild camped everywhere but I am not sure if they stopped it on Berneray.

One day we ended up outside this pub in the middle of nowhere and the local lads wouldn't let us leave until we had played them at every single pub game they had.

I saw a bloke walking around with a toilet on his head in Stornoway, A booty sale in a village hall to end all booty sales (and I mean proper booty) where our VW camper was almost sold several times.

We witnessed some Spooks trying to retrieve their rocket on South Uist (apparently they test all sorts of James Bond type stuff there).

The police on Uist actually wave at you as you drive past.

Beware though. Don't run out of booze on a Sunday. On south Uist there was just one scrappy store open for an hour on a Sunday which was 20 miles from where we were. When we got there there was a queue a mile long waiting to get in!


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I can't imagine less than 2 weeks on each island! LOL! 

I love the Outer Hebrides for the quietness, the long beaches and the wonderful wildlife....days can go by just sitting or walking and watching.
Fantastic places. 

Sundays in the Northern Isles is kept by the locals so it is polite to limit your activities to out of site. South Uist is Catholic so has different views.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

As you probably know, the weather can change very rapidly in the Outer Hebrides - in fact it's not unusual to experience 4 seasons in 24 hours! However, you may find the weather determines to some extent how long you want to stay on each island.

On our trip last year, we travelled from north to south. By the time we arrived on Barra the weather had really set in with thick sea-mist and driving rain, which was forecast to last for three to four days - so at that point we decided to cut our losses and head back to Oban on the ferry.

I wrote a note about our experiences of using the ferries last Easter.

https://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-123580-.html

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We looked at the hop scotch a couple of years ago and decided against it as it didn't cost us much more to just pick and choose which islands we visited, and how long we stayed, Liz did the organising as time & fare tables leave me cold, I go crossed eyed, so can't quote what we did how and when, I just did the driving :roll: :roll:

The one thing I do remember is I was very glad of the tow bar as the ramps were terrible and would easily have ripped of the rear valance.

If you have a long rear overhang (get a girdle    ) the try to get on first and leave last, before the ferry gets too low in the water making the ramp steeper.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Depends on your interests, I guess.

We are birders and walkers. I take wildlife and landscape photos. With interests like these and the variability of weather, every day is a new opportunity. There is never long enough.

I would rather spend more time on less islands, I think.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. All very useful & has given us something to think about.
Thanks again
Alan


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

CalMac's Hopscotch offers are one option if you can work out a precise route - a bit expansive, though. 
Personally, I would opt for a cheap(ish) crossing from Uig (Skye) to Tarbert (Harris). That would allow you explore Lewis and Harris at leisure before heading south for the Uists and Barra. Your return trip could be from Lochmaddy to Uig which is the same price as the outward leg. 
Length of stay on each island will depend on your interests, but as a rough guide three nights may be too much for the smaller ones (Eriskay & Berneray), but not enough for Lewis & Harris, the largest island in the British Isles. 
Whilst the northern isles can't offer you much in the way of retail therapy on a Sunday, you will find a filling station cum convenience store on the outskirts of Stornoway that is open 10am to 4pm on the Sabbath. They also supply booze if you've forgotten to top up at Tesco's on Saturday. 
If you need further info on Lewis/Harris send me a PM. 

munron


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

Why is it that after you have spell-checked and carefully reviewed your post hitting the Submit button brings out the errors that were hidden there all the time?
In the above, first line "expansive" should read "expensive".
While I remember, Uig-Tarbert and Ullapool-Stornoway crossings are heavily used most of the year but especially so in the summer months.
If you know your dates get your booking in early.

munron


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Munron some very useful info there. Was looking at mid to late April, so hopefully should be quieter on the ferries then. In view of your comments re the Ullapool - Stornaway ferry may now book this at the beginning of the holiday & travel southwards. Originally considered doing south to north.
Again, thanks for the info
Alan


----------

